# Dogs And Floor Vent



## outbackmomma (May 5, 2011)

Okay in my opinion one of the few flaws I've found in our 210RS 2011 Outback is the location of the vents. Despite keeping up on sweeping, the dog is constantly bringing little pine needles that are filling up the vent. Anyone have any ideas on how to cover them, when not in use? Is this a known problem or is it unique to my dog? THanks in advance.


----------



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

outbackmomma said:


> Okay in my opinion one of the few flaws I've found in our 210RS 2011 Outback is the location of the vents. Despite keeping up on sweeping, the dog is constantly bringing little pine needles that are filling up the vent. Anyone have any ideas on how to cover them, when not in use? Is this a known problem or is it unique to my dog? THanks in advance.


I have heard that some people have removed the vent and placed a piece of screening material on the floor and then screwed the vent back on. I have not yet tried it, but swear I will each time we come back from camping, but then something else comes up and I forget to do it.

Jim


----------



## pintoplumber (Nov 4, 2007)

My wife got some magnetic rubber sheet like they use for truck signs at a craft store. She cut them to fit and they stick in place. Of course you have to remove during heating season. Dennis in Lititz PA


----------



## dirtengineer (Jun 6, 2010)

We use vent filters similar to these. Keeps most of the crud out. We also carry a small shop vac to get what accumulates in the filters.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

We have two good sized active dogs that bring back sand from the beach and whatever else they can grag out of the woods along with all the hair they shed. We have been using area rugs with great success since the first year we bought the outback. Simple cheapo's from Wally World over each vent. ---Mike


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

mmblantz said:


> We have two good sized active dogs that bring back sand from the beach and whatever else they can grag out of the woods along with all the hair they shed. We have been using area rugs with great success since the first year we bought the outback. Simple cheapo's from Wally World over each vent. ---Mike


x2 - We have small rug squares with rubber backing that we use to cover the vents...


----------



## mmonti (Jun 27, 2007)

I use screen in mine, keeps the large stuff from going all the way in. I still use a shop vac an clean them after almost every trip, I think ive taken the screws out 2 times to clean them completely if you use screen make sure its the metal screen, the plastic might cause problems


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

outbackmomma said:


> Okay in my opinion one of the few flaws I've found in our 210RS 2011 Outback is the location of the vents. Despite keeping up on sweeping, the dog is constantly bringing little pine needles that are filling up the vent. Anyone have any ideas on how to cover them, when not in use? Is this a known problem or is it unique to my dog? THanks in advance.


In the summer we left the vents and cover them in old t-shirt material. But I like the screen idea. Might have to give that a shot.


----------



## outbackmomma (May 5, 2011)

Oh thank you, thank you. Such great suggestions. I'm going to try to find those magnatic matt's first then try the other suggestions. Yipee...problem solved.


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

We have a Golden Retriever called Jake and we have 2 older cheap comforters that we use in the back of the truck and in the TT. DW has suggested there are white magnet sheets to cover these in the house when we swap from heating to cooling. I like the cheap comforters as you can hang to dry, throw in the wash,,,
they do work well and he sleeps on them.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

A really easy solution is to replace the vent covers with louvered ones. We have three shelties - talk about hair. They are cheap and easy to install. Walmart, Lowes, Home Depot all carry. They close off when you don't have the heat on and come out easily to clean. We used them on all our campers and were happy with the results.
Good luck!

Kathy


----------



## outbackmomma (May 5, 2011)

Oh my goodness Wolfwood that is so simple it's genius!!!!! Of course that would work.....DUH.....oh now I'm really really happy. We leave in a week, again. One of my two biggest gripes will be gone (Second being the size of the closet by the bunkbeds...dinky thing). Thanks a bunch!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

outbackmomma said:


> Oh my goodness Wolfwood that is so simple it's genius!!!!! Of course that would work.....DUH.....oh now I'm really really happy. We leave in a week, again. One of my two biggest gripes will be gone (Second being the size of the closet by the bunkbeds...dinky thing). Thanks a bunch!


So glad that will work for you. Sometimes the best solutions are ridiculously simple!
Safe travels


----------



## Wisconsin-Knight (Mar 10, 2011)

That's a darn good idea. I have been bothered by the debree that seems to accumulate everytime you turn around. I plan to get louvered vents!
Thanks for the idea.

Rowland


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

We tried a very cheap and easy fix. I took the vent covers off and placed a "sheet" of aluminum foil over the hole, then replaced the covers. You could easily tear the excess foil off so it covered perfectly. Now after each trip I simply vaccum up what is on the foil. We don't use our central heat unit typically, but if I needed to it would be simple to remove the foil and replace after the trip.


----------



## wiscoheels (Oct 24, 2009)

We have been using the screens but we have used the plastic that is dark in color and you don't see them. We vacuum the area and if necessary use an attachment to get it better. Thought about changing to the regular covers but we have the screen left so saved money.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

You can buy the magnetic rubber covers at Walmart or Camping World. Cost about $3 each They are pre-cut to fit the vents.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## chuck&gail (Mar 8, 2010)

We just threw the screws away. That way it is simple to lift vent cover off and vacuum out when needed.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

rdvholtwood said:


> We have two good sized active dogs that bring back sand from the beach and whatever else they can grag out of the woods along with all the hair they shed. We have been using area rugs with great success since the first year we bought the outback. Simple cheapo's from Wally World over each vent. ---Mike


x2 - We have small rug squares with rubber backing that we use to cover the vents...
[/quote]

X3 - we have a collie, and that long hair gets everywhere. We use a couple area throw rugs with rubber backing to cover them - when we are not using the furnace, or course. If you are using the furnace, then the screen wire attached beneath sounds like your best bet.

Mike


----------



## GSJ (May 20, 2008)

We found some covers that are thin magnets that cover the vent, thus preventing debris from getting in. And we can use them to close off certain vents to increase the flow to others. I think you can get thim at Home Depot.


----------

